# Denon AVR X4000 or Yamaha RX-A1040



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi
I am considering the purchase of a new receiver. I have it narrowed down to the Denon AVR X4000 which I have seen for $799.99 or the Yamaha RX-A1040 which is around $1199.99

I know the x4000 is last years model and the Yamaha 1040 is the current model. Is the Yamaha worth the price difference? I am not interested in Atmos or Auro 3D.

My current setup is fairly modest. The Onkyo TX-NR809 hooked up to a pair of DefTech ProMonitor 1000 for the front and a pair of ProMonitor 800 for the rear. My center speaker is a DefTech ProCenter 2000 and a Polk DSW 550 sub. This is all connected to a Sharp 60 TV and Sony Blu-Ray.

My Onkyo works fine except for the headphone jack, the speakers do not cut out when the headphones are plugged in and since it is out of warranty I would rather put the money towards a new receiver than repairing the Onkyo.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I had both Denon, and is own Yamaha. They're both good kits, but I would favor the Yamaha, particularly since it's more up to date.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Denon has Audyssey XT32. That alone is the main reason I would choose it over the Yamaha.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meant to say "and now own Yamaha."


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you spoken to a customer service rep? I would contact them and see if there's anything they can do for you. I know you said it was no longer covered warranty wise but it can't hurt. The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Have you spoken to a customer service rep? I would contact them and see if there's anything they can do for you. I know you said it was no longer covered warranty wise but it can't hurt. The worst they can do is say no.


Already contacted them and said it was not covered and I would have pay for repairs. I have contacted their parts dept as suggested by support about trading my receiver in but have not heard back from them yet.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tasdisr said:


> Already contacted them and said it was not covered and I would have pay for repairs. I have contacted their parts dept as suggested by support about trading my receiver in but have not heard back from them yet.


 Ok, just thought I would make the suggestion. I could be wrong but I'd think that's a fairly cheap fix. Do you have any electronic repair shops nearby? If so call and see what they say. If you could drive the receiver somewhere and maybe it's a $50-$100 fix. Were you happy with the receiver other than the headphone jack problem?


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Ok, just thought I would make the suggestion. I could be wrong but I'd think that's a fairly cheap fix. Do you have any electronic repair shops nearby? If so call and see what they say. If you could drive the receiver somewhere and maybe it's a $50-$100 fix. Were you happy with the receiver other than the headphone jack problem?


I called a couple of repair shops and told me it would probably run $150-200 to fix. The nearest Onkyo center said there is a $79.99 diagnostic fee plus the repair cost and the added expense of shipping to them.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

To my ear, the Yamaha is more transparent. Purely an opinion but that's the direction id go. That being said, in order to fully utilize the parametric eqs on the Yammy, get you a usb mic and get up to speed with REW. No reason why you couldn't get comparable results with YPAO and REW over XT32...aside from dual sub configuration.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Ok, just thought I would make the suggestion. I could be wrong but I'd think that's a fairly cheap fix. Do you have any electronic repair shops nearby? If so call and see what they say. If you could drive the receiver somewhere and maybe it's a $50-$100 fix. Were you happy with the receiver other than the headphone jack problem?


I had originally called product support and when I described my problem was told it needed to be sent to a service center for diagnosis and repair. Customer service had told me the same thing.

Today I thought I would take your advice and contact Onkyo again. I called support and I got a different tech than last time. He suggested that I do a factory reset and re-run set up. (not sure why I did not think of that)

After doing that the headphone jack is now working properly. I wanted to upgrade my receiver some time in the very near future, but at least now I can wait till I have more funds available.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tasdisr said:


> I had originally called product support and when I described my problem was told it needed to be sent to a service center for diagnosis and repair. Customer service had told me the same thing. Today I thought I would take your advice and contact Onkyo again. I called support and I got a different tech than last time. He suggested that I do a factory reset and re-run set up. (not sure why I did not think of that) After doing that the headphone jack is now working properly. I wanted to upgrade my receiver some time in the very near future, but at least now I can wait till I have more funds available.


 That's great I'm glad it worked out for you. I took for granted that you had already done that. Now you can upgrade on your terms when you're ready.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive been installing the Denon X series and it's a very nice receiver. I especially like the auto setup feature . Very easy to use and very good sound quality...:wave:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a custom installer and both those units are great. You'll find a little more power behind the Yamaha and a branded EQ system (Audyssey) with the Denon. 

I'd start thinking about your needs now and your needs in the coming 5-7years. Will a new TV show up or what if any additional rooms of audio will be added. If you're looking at the Yamaha in a shop and they sell Denon A/B it with an x4100 and pick what you like.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> I'm a custom installer and both those units are great. You'll find a little more power behind the Yamaha and a branded EQ system (Audyssey) with the Denon.
> 
> I'd start thinking about your needs now and your needs in the coming 5-7years. Will a new TV show up or what if any additional rooms of audio will be added. If you're looking at the Yamaha in a shop and they sell Denon A/B it with an x4100 and pick what you like.


Thanks for the advice. I was leaning towards the Denon because of price. Now that my Onkyo seems to be operating properly I do not need to rush into a purchase and can save more money for the purchase of a new receiver.

Even though I am not currently interested in Atmos or Auro 3d I guess the best strategy is never say never.
Ideally I would like to be able to purchase a Yamaha 2040 or equivalent.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You may also want to verify the receiver supports HDCP2.2 this will be a big deal if you go 4K


----------



## r2t2 (Jan 30, 2015)

rab-byte said:


> You may also want to verify the receiver supports HDCP 2.2 this will be a big deal if you go 4K


That's not always the case.I have a Yammie RX-A2030 in a system with Sammie 4K UHD 65" TV, Oppo BDP-103 and a DISH hopper/Joey. Most of my 4K Hi DEF stuff is on the Smart TV and need not pass thru the receiver. The Oppo has dual HDMI outputs and I only run the audio out to the Yammie. The video goes directly to the Sammie. The Hopper passes thru the Yammie and gets a slight upconvert. Most current mid to high-end receivers allow for a straight pass thru if the need arises. And remember, the HDCP only really affects video. The ARC cable takes care of all my audio needs. I was concerned about the HDCP 2.2 standard until I thought abut how and why it would be implemented. It (in my case) becomes a moot point as I'm REALLY happy with my current equipment.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

ARC requires CEC be tuned on. So I usually prefer to avoid it when possible


----------



## r2t2 (Jan 30, 2015)

rab-byte said:


> ARC requires CEC be tuned on. So I usually prefer to avoid it when possible


And a couple of weeks ago I would totally agree with you. My Onkyo didn't want to play nice with the ARC and my smart TV and Oppo. The Yamaha on the other hand has integrated with the other components so smoothly that it's almost scary. Now everything works exactly as I have wanted it to. I think that as the interface evolves we'll find that it really has a place in the HT environment. In my case it is a win-win and YMMV... I now have a system is a joy to use. I don't know how you handle being an installer! If was , I'd probably have a revolving door of components going in and out of my system!!!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I've got a good system right now and sure theirs lots of stuff I would like. But, us installers like to plan out our upgrades and typically will wait for a compelling reason to update.


----------

